# RCI Points needed for DVC



## doncaruana (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, I figured out where to get it myself finally 

For reference, you can just go to the rci.com resort directory that's open to visitors and use the lookup. The DVC clubs have the following IDS:

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas - DV01
Disney's Beach Club Villas - DV02
Disney's Boardwalk Villas - DV03
Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort - DV04
Disney's Old Key West Resort - DV05
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa - DV06
Disney's Vero Beach Resort - DV07
The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge - DV08
Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort - DV09
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa - DV10

For completeness, the following 3 tables list out the point listings for each for 2011. If you'd like it in a spreadsheet, send me a message with your e-mail (unless there's a way to post this).

Don

Studio

```
wk	AKV	BCV	BWV	HH	OKW	SS	VB	VWL	BLT	GC
1	28,500	28,500	28,500	19,500	28,500	28,500	32,000	28,500	30,500	32,000	
2	28,500	28,500	28,500	19,500	28,500	28,500	32,000	28,500	30,500	32,000	
3	28,500	28,500	28,500	19,500	28,500	28,500	32,000	28,500	30,500	37,500	
4	28,500	28,500	28,500	19,500	28,500	28,500	32,000	28,500	30,500	37,500	
5	38,000	38,000	38,000	29,000	38,000	38,000	45,500	38,000	41,000	37,500	
6	38,000	38,000	38,000	29,000	38,000	38,000	45,500	38,000	41,000	37,500	
7	47,500	47,500	47,500	39,000	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	45,500	
8	47,500	47,500	47,500	39,000	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	45,500	
9	47,500	47,500	47,500	39,000	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	45,500	
10	47,500	47,500	47,500	39,000	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	45,500	
11	47,500	47,500	47,500	39,000	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	45,500	
12	47,500	47,500	47,500	39,000	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	45,500	
13	47,500	47,500	47,500	39,000	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	45,500	
14	47,500	47,500	47,500	39,000	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	45,500	
15	47,500	47,500	47,500	39,000	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	45,500	
16	47,500	47,500	47,500	39,000	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	37,500	
17	47,500	47,500	47,500	39,000	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	37,500	
18	28,500	28,500	28,500	39,000	28,500	28,500	32,000	28,500	30,500	37,500	
19	28,500	28,500	28,500	39,000	28,500	28,500	32,000	28,500	30,500	37,500	
20	38,000	38,000	38,000	39,000	38,000	38,000	32,000	38,000	41,000	37,500	
21	38,000	38,000	38,000	39,000	38,000	38,000	32,000	38,000	41,000	37,500	
22	38,000	38,000	38,000	39,000	38,000	38,000	32,000	38,000	41,000	45,500	
23	38,000	38,000	38,000	39,000	38,000	38,000	32,000	38,000	41,000	45,500	
24	38,000	38,000	38,000	48,500	38,000	38,000	32,000	38,000	41,000	45,500	
25	47,500	47,500	47,500	48,500	47,500	47,500	32,000	47,500	51,000	45,500	
26	47,500	47,500	47,500	48,500	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	53,500	
27	47,500	47,500	47,500	48,500	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	53,500	
28	47,500	47,500	47,500	48,500	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	53,500	
29	47,500	47,500	47,500	48,500	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	53,500	
30	47,500	47,500	47,500	48,500	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	53,500	
31	47,500	47,500	47,500	48,500	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	53,500	
32	47,500	47,500	47,500	48,500	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	53,500	
33	47,500	47,500	47,500	39,000	47,500	47,500	32,000	47,500	51,000	53,500	
34	38,000	38,000	38,000	39,000	38,000	38,000	32,000	38,000	41,000	53,500	
35	38,000	38,000	38,000	39,000	38,000	38,000	32,000	38,000	41,000	53,500	
36	38,000	38,000	38,000	39,000	38,000	38,000	22,500	38,000	41,000	45,500	
37	38,000	38,000	38,000	39,000	38,000	38,000	22,500	38,000	41,000	45,500	
38	38,000	38,000	38,000	39,000	38,000	38,000	22,500	38,000	41,000	45,500	
39	38,000	38,000	38,000	39,000	38,000	38,000	22,500	38,000	41,000	45,500	
40	38,000	38,000	38,000	39,000	38,000	38,000	22,500	38,000	41,000	45,500	
41	38,000	38,000	38,000	39,000	38,000	38,000	22,500	38,000	41,000	45,500	
42	38,000	38,000	38,000	29,000	38,000	38,000	22,500	38,000	41,000	45,500	
43	38,000	38,000	38,000	29,000	38,000	38,000	22,500	38,000	41,000	45,500	
44	38,000	38,000	38,000	29,000	38,000	38,000	32,000	38,000	41,000	45,500	
45	38,000	38,000	38,000	29,000	38,000	38,000	32,000	38,000	41,000	32,000	
46	38,000	38,000	38,000	29,000	38,000	38,000	32,000	38,000	41,000	32,000	
47	38,000	38,000	38,000	29,000	38,000	38,000	32,000	38,000	41,000	45,500	
48	28,500	28,500	28,500	19,500	28,500	28,500	22,500	28,500	30,500	37,500	
49	28,500	28,500	28,500	19,500	28,500	28,500	22,500	28,500	30,500	32,000	
50	28,500	28,500	28,500	19,500	28,500	28,500	22,500	28,500	30,500	32,000	
51	47,500	47,500	47,500	29,000	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	45,500	
52	47,500	47,500	47,500	29,000	47,500	47,500	45,500	47,500	51,000	53,500
```

1BR

```
wk	AKV	BCV	BWV	HH	OKW	SS	VB	VWL	BLT	GC
1	42,500	42,500	42,500	28,000	41,000	41,000	45,500	42,500	48,500	50,500
2	42,500	42,500	42,500	28,000	41,000	41,000	45,500	42,500	48,500	50,500
3	42,500	42,500	42,500	28,000	41,000	41,000	45,500	42,500	48,500	59,000
4	42,500	42,500	42,500	28,000	41,000	41,000	45,500	42,500	48,500	59,000
5	56,500	56,500	56,500	42,000	54,500	54,500	65,000	56,500	65,000	59,000
6	56,500	56,500	56,500	42,000	54,500	54,500	65,000	56,500	65,000	59,000
7	71,000	71,000	71,000	55,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	72,000
8	71,000	71,000	71,000	55,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	72,000
9	71,000	71,000	71,000	55,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	72,000
10	71,000	71,000	71,000	55,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	72,000
11	71,000	71,000	71,000	55,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	72,000
12	71,000	71,000	71,000	55,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	72,000
13	71,000	71,000	71,000	55,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	72,000
14	71,000	71,000	71,000	55,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	72,000
15	71,000	71,000	71,000	55,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	72,000
16	71,000	71,000	71,000	55,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	59,000
17	71,000	71,000	71,000	55,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	59,000
18	42,500	42,500	42,500	55,500	41,000	41,000	45,500	42,500	48,500	59,000
19	42,500	42,500	42,500	55,500	41,000	41,000	45,500	42,500	48,500	59,000
20	56,500	56,500	56,500	55,500	54,500	54,500	45,500	56,500	65,000	59,000
21	56,500	56,500	56,500	55,500	54,500	54,500	45,500	56,500	65,000	59,000
22	56,500	56,500	56,500	55,500	54,500	54,500	45,500	56,500	65,000	72,000
23	56,500	56,500	56,500	55,500	54,500	54,500	45,500	56,500	65,000	72,000
24	56,500	56,500	56,500	69,500	54,500	54,500	45,500	56,500	65,000	72,000
25	71,000	71,000	71,000	69,500	68,000	68,000	45,500	71,000	81,000	72,000
26	71,000	71,000	71,000	69,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	84,500
27	71,000	71,000	71,000	69,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	84,500
28	71,000	71,000	71,000	69,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	84,500
29	71,000	71,000	71,000	69,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	84,500
30	71,000	71,000	71,000	69,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	84,500
31	71,000	71,000	71,000	69,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	84,500
32	71,000	71,000	71,000	69,500	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	84,500
33	71,000	71,000	71,000	55,500	68,000	68,000	45,500	71,000	81,000	84,500
34	56,500	56,500	56,500	55,500	54,500	54,500	45,500	56,500	65,000	84,500
35	56,500	56,500	56,500	55,500	54,500	54,500	45,500	56,500	65,000	84,500
36	56,500	56,500	56,500	55,500	54,500	54,500	32,500	56,500	65,000	72,000
37	56,500	56,500	56,500	55,500	54,500	54,500	32,500	56,500	65,000	72,000
38	56,500	56,500	56,500	55,500	54,500	54,500	32,500	56,500	65,000	72,000
39	56,500	56,500	56,500	55,500	54,500	54,500	32,500	56,500	65,000	72,000
40	56,500	56,500	56,500	55,500	54,500	54,500	32,500	56,500	65,000	72,000
41	56,500	56,500	56,500	55,500	54,500	54,500	32,500	56,500	65,000	72,000
42	56,500	56,500	56,500	42,000	54,500	54,500	32,500	56,500	65,000	72,000
43	56,500	56,500	56,500	42,000	54,500	54,500	32,500	56,500	65,000	72,000
44	56,500	56,500	56,500	42,000	54,500	54,500	45,500	56,500	65,000	72,000
45	56,500	56,500	56,500	42,000	54,500	54,500	45,500	56,500	65,000	50,500
46	56,500	56,500	56,500	42,000	54,500	54,500	45,500	56,500	65,000	50,500
47	56,500	56,500	56,500	42,000	54,500	54,500	45,500	56,500	65,000	72,000
48	42,500	42,500	42,500	28,000	41,000	41,000	32,500	42,500	48,500	59,000
49	42,500	42,500	42,500	28,000	41,000	41,000	32,500	42,500	48,500	50,500
50	42,500	42,500	42,500	28,000	41,000	41,000	32,500	42,500	48,500	50,500
51	71,000	71,000	71,000	42,000	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	72,000
52	71,000	71,000	71,000	42,000	68,000	68,000	65,000	71,000	81,000	84,500
```

2BR

```
wk	AKV	BCV	BWV	HH	OKW	SS	VB	VWL	BLT	GC
1	71,000	71,000	71,000	47,500	69,500	69,500	77,500	71,000	79,000	82,500
2	71,000	71,000	71,000	47,500	69,500	69,500	77,500	71,000	79,000	82,500
3	71,000	71,000	71,000	47,500	69,500	69,500	77,500	71,000	79,000	96,500
4	71,000	71,000	71,000	47,500	69,500	69,500	77,500	71,000	79,000	96,500
5	94,500	94,500	94,500	71,000	92,500	92,500	110,500	94,500	106,000	96,500
6	94,500	94,500	94,500	71,000	92,500	92,500	110,500	94,500	106,000	96,500
7	118,500	118,500	118,500	94,500	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	117,500
8	118,500	118,500	118,500	94,500	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	117,500
9	118,500	118,500	118,500	94,500	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	117,500
10	118,500	118,500	118,500	94,500	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	117,500
11	118,500	118,500	118,500	94,500	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	117,500
12	118,500	118,500	118,500	94,500	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	117,500
13	118,500	118,500	118,500	94,500	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	117,500
14	118,500	118,500	118,500	94,500	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	117,500
15	118,500	118,500	118,500	94,500	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	117,500
16	118,500	118,500	118,500	94,500	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	96,500
17	118,500	118,500	118,500	94,500	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	96,500
18	71,000	71,000	71,000	94,500	69,500	69,500	77,500	71,000	79,000	96,500
19	71,000	71,000	71,000	94,500	69,500	69,500	77,500	71,000	79,000	96,500
20	94,500	94,500	94,500	94,500	92,500	92,500	77,500	94,500	106,000	96,500
21	94,500	94,500	94,500	94,500	92,500	92,500	77,500	94,500	106,000	96,500
22	94,500	94,500	94,500	94,500	92,500	92,500	77,500	94,500	106,000	117,500
23	94,500	94,500	94,500	94,500	92,500	92,500	77,500	94,500	106,000	117,500
24	94,500	94,500	94,500	118,000	92,500	92,500	77,500	94,500	106,000	117,500
25	118,500	118,500	118,500	118,000	115,500	115,500	77,500	118,500	132,000	117,500
26	118,500	118,500	118,500	118,000	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	138,000
27	118,500	118,500	118,500	118,000	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	138,000
28	118,500	118,500	118,500	118,000	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	138,000
29	118,500	118,500	118,500	118,000	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	138,000
30	118,500	118,500	118,500	118,000	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	138,000
31	118,500	118,500	118,500	118,000	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	138,000
32	118,500	118,500	118,500	118,000	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	138,000
33	118,500	118,500	118,500	94,500	115,500	115,500	77,500	118,500	132,000	138,000
34	94,500	94,500	94,500	94,500	92,500	92,500	77,500	94,500	106,000	138,000
35	94,500	94,500	94,500	94,500	92,500	92,500	77,500	94,500	106,000	138,000
36	94,500	94,500	94,500	94,500	92,500	92,500	55,000	94,500	106,000	117,500
37	94,500	94,500	94,500	94,500	92,500	92,500	55,000	94,500	106,000	117,500
38	94,500	94,500	94,500	94,500	92,500	92,500	55,000	94,500	106,000	117,500
39	94,500	94,500	94,500	94,500	92,500	92,500	55,000	94,500	106,000	117,500
40	94,500	94,500	94,500	94,500	92,500	92,500	55,000	94,500	106,000	117,500
41	94,500	94,500	94,500	94,500	92,500	92,500	55,000	94,500	106,000	117,500
42	94,500	94,500	94,500	71,000	92,500	92,500	55,000	94,500	106,000	117,500
43	94,500	94,500	94,500	71,000	92,500	92,500	55,000	94,500	106,000	117,500
44	94,500	94,500	94,500	71,000	92,500	92,500	77,500	94,500	106,000	117,500
45	94,500	94,500	94,500	71,000	92,500	92,500	77,500	94,500	106,000	82,500
46	94,500	94,500	94,500	71,000	92,500	92,500	77,500	94,500	106,000	82,500
47	94,500	94,500	94,500	71,000	92,500	92,500	77,500	94,500	106,000	117,500
48	71,000	71,000	71,000	47,500	69,500	69,500	55,000	71,000	79,000	96,500
49	71,000	71,000	71,000	47,500	69,500	69,500	55,000	71,000	79,000	82,500
50	71,000	71,000	71,000	47,500	69,500	69,500	55,000	71,000	79,000	82,500
51	118,500	118,500	118,500	71,000	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	117,500
52	118,500	118,500	118,500	71,000	115,500	115,500	110,500	118,500	132,000	138,000
```


----------



## chriskre (Feb 21, 2011)

Interesting.
Thanks for posting. 

Looks like eventually we'll see GCV and BLT come into inventory at some time.  
Hopefully soon.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 22, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Interesting.
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Looks like eventually we'll see GCV and BLT come into inventory at some time.
> Hopefully soon.



nope.....maybe in 2 years


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW! That is great information. I still find the RCI websites clunky to deal with.

elaine


----------

